# USB Strick kann nicht formatiert werden



## Armageddon (20. Juli 2004)

Ich habe ein Problem, ich hatte noch einen alten USB Stick rumliegen, den ich nun wieder bentzen wollte. Als ich ihm an mein XP Rechner anschloss, wurde er auch gleich erkannt und im Arbeitplatz angezeigt. Jedoch wenn ich auf ihn zugreifen will, sagt XP immer bitte legen sie einen Datenträger ein, und will ihn formatieren. Sowohl in XP als auch in der CMD habe ich herausgefunden, dass es nicht möglich ist, die Speicherkapazität anzeigen zu lassen, bzw er trägt sie als 0 ein.
Vielleicht wisst ihr ja was...


----------



## yidaki (21. Juli 2004)

Hast du noch Daten drauf 
sonst könntest du einfach mal versuchen ihn zu formatieren sofern er dann nicht auch eine fehlermeldung bringt.

gruß


----------



## Armageddon (21. Juli 2004)

also ich habe ihn schon paar mal in xp und konsole formatiert,wobei er die formatierung nie abschließen konnte. Ist ja klar, wenn da kein Speicher zum formatieren ist kann auch nischt formatiert werden. Es müsste also eine Lösung geben, wie ich es erreichen kann, dass er mir erstmal die 128MB wieder anzeigt....


----------



## Radhad (21. Juli 2004)

Kannst du den Stick an einen anderen PC anschliessen? Vielleicht kannst du ihn ja dort formatieren.

MfG Radhad


----------



## Armageddon (21. Juli 2004)

Ich habe es am anderen Computer auch schon ausprobiert, ging ebenfalls nicht  

Also falls ihr noch mehr Ideen habt, immer her damit....


----------



## Surma (21. Juli 2004)

Da gibts nur noch "kaputt"...
Ich hatte sowas auf ner LinuxDiskette schonmal,... aber die konnt ich formatieren. Ich wuerd sagen, das der Chip druch ist.


----------



## SilentWarrior (21. Juli 2004)

> USB Strick


Mit dem kann man sich auch erhängen.  *SCNR*


----------

